# acroread startet nicht in deutsch [gelöst]

## StefanP

Hallo,

auf zwei Rechnern habe ich jeweils den Acrobat Reader installiert. Auf dem einen erfolgte ein Update von der 5er auf die 7er Version, auf dem anderen von der englischen zur deutschen Version 7er Version. Beide haben in /etc/profile LINGUAS=de stehen. Auf dem 1. Rechner startet die deutsche Version einwandfrei, auf dem anderen, auf dem zuerst die englische 7er Version installiert war, startet auch nur noch die englische. Die Pakete, die ausgepackt werden, sehen auf beiden Rechnern gleich aus. 

Kann mir einer helfen?

StefanLast edited by StefanP on Mon Oct 03, 2005 5:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fauli

Unter Preferences/International kannst du einstellen, dass du die Sprache beim Anwendungsstart wählen möchtest.

----------

## StefanP

Dort kann ich leider nur Englisch auswählen

----------

## theche

gibt es irgendwelche .acrobat oÄ Dateien in deinem Home-verzeichnis, die damit etwas zu tun haben könnten?

----------

## tuxian

Ja ich würde auch mal das .acrobat-Verzeichnis im Homedir löschen!

----------

## StefanP

Danke, das war der Trick! 

Es ist wirklich erstaunlich, wieviel Know-How sich bei Gentoo zusammenfindet...

Stefan

----------

## theche

nur erfahrung:) hatte was ähnliches mal mit xmms

----------

## LinuxTom

So, nun wieder das Problem. Das Löschen hat bei mir leider nicht geholfen. Ich habe nur Englisch.  :Sad: 

----------

## Christian99

Leichenfledderer  :Wink: 

Weiß auch net so genau, aber die Standardfrage: Sind andere Programme auf Deutsch? ist LANG in /etc/env.d/ gesetzt?

Davon abgesehen: acroread hat gar kein linguas_de Flag. Geht denn die aktuelle Version überhaupt auf deutsch? Sieht fast nicht so aus.

Und ganz offtopic:

Was ist an acroread besser als an freien alternativen (okular/evince...)?

Schöne Grüße

Christian

----------

